# Adding EO's to soap



## abigtroutt (Nov 15, 2008)

Is there a formula on how much EO's you would add to a batch of 1 pound soap.  Been trying to figure out how much I should add.

Thanks


----------



## carebear (Nov 15, 2008)

it varies with the soap, your objective, and the choice of EO.  typically between 0.5 oz and 1.0 oz per pound of oils.


----------

